# Submissive Peeing on Weeknights



## FrankieTheV (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello, I've been using the forum as a great tool for learning more about Vizslas but this is my first post.

I have a 9 month old male Vizsla named Frankie who for the last month has started submissively peeing on himself. When I return home from work each night, he sees me, gets scared, cowers a bit and then rolls onto his back and pees all over himself. This new behavior started the first night I went to the gym after work. I know there has to be a connection between my new workout routine and Frankie starting to go through puberty but I'm not sure how to fix it at this point. I stopped going to the gym at night but his submissive peeing routine has continued. 

I've tried greeting him with treats, greeting him outside, having my wife take him out to pee right before I arrive home, ignoring him until he's comfortable with me each night, but none of these changes have had an affect on him.

We're still best friends in the morning and on weekends but I was wondering if anyone had encountered a similar situation or had any advice on the best way to handle this on weeknights.

Thanks!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might try sending a PM to WillowyndRanch. He is taking a short break from the forum, but said he would answer questions sent to him on PMs.

If Ken doesn't have any better suggestions, I think I would try to have your wife take him into another room before you walk in the house - even better have her put him in his crate if he is crate trained. Once you are in the house and have settled a bit, sit down on the couch or your usual chair and have your wife let him out of the crate or the other room. Don't call him, just let him come to you in his own time. I don't have any experience with this problem, it just seems like the next thing to try after the list you already gave.

Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hard to approach this subject without asking....

Does this happen only in your presence? Are you the one who disciplines the dog? If so, bond by playing with him, take him for long walks. He'll snap out of it if you take him for a run and let him do his thing without much interference... Do not correct him constantly, dog knows what he has to do... you job is to get him out there 

Besides, do U still need to go to the gym when you have a ViZsLa ??? (unless you need to for professional reasons) I ask because I gave up my gym membership when I got the V. I have a weight room in the basement but rarely have the time or energy to use it since I spend all my free time walking the dog.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I have to wonder if maybe he was afraid of your workout attire? I know this sounds silly but dogs can be very sensitive to the strangest things. He might associate that time of day with you coming home wearing "scary" clothes.


----------

